# New Card Holder



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife asked me to make her a card holder. She makes prayer and virtue cards so the least I could do was attempt to make her something. I started with some pine, a bit cupped and not perfect but still usable. The device is about 10" high, sides are a little over 5" each. The design is very loosly following another similar looking device that my brother-in-law gave her and my own imagination. 

The construction so far has only been the body. The top and base are still to come.

The body was made by first working it a little like you would a frame. I mitered all the edges to 45 deg. first. Then I dry tested the best way for the pieces to fit together. This took a while before I found the best fits. The wood was a bit less than straight. Once that was done then I glued it up using a framing band to keep it tightly 'clamped' together. When I put the band on, I had to 'adjust' the wood a bit to make the miters perfect, but they came out not too bad.

Finally, after the glue had set, I took the scap pieces of mitered bits and glued them in the corners to solidify the joints. I'd hate to be hit with this thing, it would hurt. Finally, finally, I routed the corners to give it a more completed look. I'll post a few pictures of it for your perusal and when it's complete, I'll post the finished product. So far, it's been a real fun thing, but I just don't get enough time to do this.

I thought the grains came out interestingly, thought it's a bit difficult to tell from the pictures.

Thanks for looking, hope to have the rest up soon....

KarateEd


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This quite obviously is by no means you're first project! Very nicely done KarateEd.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Ed, and can't wait to see the finished one!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Am looking forward to the Finished pictures...

Looks good, so far...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.....probably a couple weeks, have to scrounge for some hardware and earth magnets. I live in Squamish, a small town of about 15,000 people an hour north of Vancouver, British Columbia, where those two items seem to be a bit scarce. 

I do work in the city so if I can find a spare evening I may be able to get to Lee Valley for these items.

Thanks again for your kind comments.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Ed, I believe that Lee Valley is on Marine View Drive east of Cambie. The last time I was up there, Cambie was torn up for the new rail project but you can go down Oak all of the way to Marine View Drive. Since I live in Everett, I would look at Grizzly in Bellingham. The only drawback is that they are closed on weekends. -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Fibertech....yes I forgot about the construction....I haven't tried the Home Depot here, they may have what I need....I'm also thinking of just a clear finish to keep this project's wood showing. It's not spectacular wood but it does have a certain appeal to it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*2nd part of Card Holder*

Well folks, this is part 2 of the ongoing saga of the Card Holder.

Basically, what I show in the pics are my setup (if you wish to critique and let me know of a better way to do things please do, I want to learn more).

Following that are pics showing the first and second set of routing. I had to use a chisel to chip out to the line and the corner pieces on the lid and base.

The rest of the pictures show the way the lid and base look attached to the body of the holder. I also show topdown views of the holder so you're looking inside down to the base.

The lid and base still need to be curved via routing. Haven't decided yet what look I want to give it.

Thanks for looking,

KarateEd......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good Ed.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Karateed,

It looks like a nice project... but...
I'm still trying to figure where the Cards will go!  

Are we talking about business cards... greeting cards... or what?

edit:
At one time, I thought you were going to cut it in half... a little off-center so it the cards would be cradled... Now, I'm not too sure... 
I guess you could still do it...
/edit:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi karateed

I must be a bit slow 

I like it BUT I don't get it, was is it for ?
Do you write a prayer or on a virtue card and then drop it in the box... ?

Just a side note,,, the lid you did on the router table I also did them the same way but Tom and Harry did show me a new and a safe way to do that job with the frame holding box and the skis,,,it took me a long time to come around to the way they did it but once a give it a try I was amazed how well it worked for just what you did on the lid of your box..I found out you don't need a template the skis will do all the work .. something like the snapshot below........


===========









karateed said:


> Well folks, this is part 2 of the ongoing saga of the Card Holder.
> 
> Basically, what I show in the pics are my setup (if you wish to critique and let me know of a better way to do things please do, I want to learn more).
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Ah, yes....the sled. Funny you should mention it, I had forgotten about it. That could be very useful in getting lids and bases done quickly and accurately, both of which I had some issue with. I think you had a somewhat more in depth set of instructions of how this worked somewhere on the site didn't you BJ? Thanks for reminding me of this, I'll try to get it built soon.

Seems I need to clarify how this box works for a few. You're not getting it because I didn't explain it very well. It's fairly simple, the cards are in sets of 2, 5 and 25. They are in packages that have holes in the top of them which are hung on the outside walls of the box I've built. I'll be putting the hooks on the outside of the walls when I've finished the.....well.....finishing. The inside of the box will hold extra card sets that can be added to the facing when enough are sold to warrant that.

The whole thing will be on a base that turns (lazy susan idea)....hope that clears it up some, if not....I'll do a demo when it's complete.

Thanks all.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's no doubt in my mind Ed. that making a template is the simple way to produce perfect tops. The template is made by gluing 4 pieces of MDF together to form the square then glue a triangle into each corner,this is easier and far more accurate than cutting the opening with a jig saw. Bear in mind the simple formula to ascertain the size of opening in the template.

Diameter of template guide plus dia. of cutter plus size of finished shape on lid.
Therefore, if across the flats measures 4" and we use a 1.5" guide with a 3/4" cutter, then: 1.5 + 3/4 + 4" makes the opening in the template 6 1/4", or an offset of 1 1/8"
The cutter should be the same as or larger than the thickness of the wood. Whilst skis are not essential, they do make this type of project easy. Happy routing Ed.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Ed,, if you have not found your magnets,, try looking on EBAY, under rare earth magnets,,, there are guys selling all shapes and sizes of the things on there at great prices,, I bought a long stick of them (1/2 " X 1/8" disk shaped ) from a guy on there for I think something like a quater each. Even with the shipping, they were cheaper then I found in any store. I got them laying around now and find new uses for the things, that I never thought of before.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

"magnets" I buy many from the site below at the right price, Like terry I use them all the time for door latchs,box lids,etc.. I use the 3/16" x 1/4" and the 1/4" x 1/4" dia.all the time ,they work great I just dril one hole then set in a dowelling center close the door or lid and drill the hole for the 2nd magnet ,press/tap it in and I'm done...

You can buy one or 100 or more,,,plus he ships quick.....

K&J Magnetics - Products
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10

===========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, I just bought 20 to do 5 of these boxes but I'll need more so I'll check these out....

KarateEd.......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*After Sanding the 'Thing'*

Hi All,

Well we're slowly getting there....a 12 hour project that's taking much longer it seems but....woodworking as a hobby isn't meant to be rushed, it's for pleasure and sharing...sooooooooo....here goes again...

I had trouble setting my bit levels accurately which of course meant that I had to do a lot of sanding. I rounded the corners of the top and base first then routed the top edge of each. After that, I had to sand, using 80 grit, then 100 grit. 

Next step.....finishing the parts, glueing up, set magnets in, create inside lifter and it's done.

Please see pics below for current process.

And thanks for looking.......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure you will agree Ed. that all the time and effort has been worth it when you sit and admire the result, but tell me, I thought that I understood the project but I seem to have lost the plot regarding the magnets, I can't find an explanation for them.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

I'm using the magnets to hold the lid on. I want to use the cavity to store extra card sets so I need to create a lift for that inside so the cards hanging on the outside wouldn't have to be removed from the hooks. You can imagine what a mess turning this upside down would be if it was full of sets of cards.

I've done a couple coats of the miniwax honeycolored polyeurethane. It doesn't look too bad....will get the rest done and then post final pics.

And....you're absolutely right Harry, the time and effort is definitely worth it. It's been a real fun project but there are a few more to be made so this is the 'learning' one....as I do more of them I expect them to get much nicer.

When you see the cards hanging on this thing, then it will all come clear.

KarateEd......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm IMPATIENTLY waiting for the unveiling Ed.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Coming to a forum near you soon Harry, don't want to rush it more than I have to.....still learning so....I hope it comes out ok.....

KarateEd......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Take your time Ed.*

Ed, don't pay any attention to Harry.  He's from "Down Under", so he is a little dizzy.  Take your time and be safe, but do keep the pictures coming.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Ed, don't pay any attention to Harry.  He's from "Down Under", so he is a little dizzy.  Take your time and be safe, but do keep the pictures coming.


Ah, you don't have to worry about that Dr......I play the piano so I don't need to lose even a part of my digits...besides, I heard it could be painful...now, I don't know about you but me and pain tend to go in the opposite direction when we can....so I'm in no hurry to get hurt, that's for sure.

I will keep the pics coming as well as I can....who knows, it might be useful to someone or at least a bit interesting anyway. I know I'm enjoying the project and am just learning how to do this so it's fun and informative.

I do have a quick question....I've put a couple of coats of miniwax polyeurethane on the card holder and am wondering the best way to get it nice and glassy. I talked with my dad and he said I could get some 3000 grit dry/wet paper and use water to lightly polish the surface before applying another coat of poly. After that, I was thinking of using wax and scrub pad.

What do people think of this idea and what other way could I do this if this isn't the best way?

Thanks folks, sorry for being so long winded.

KarateEd......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*Almost Done..........*

Hi Folks,

A few more pics to show my progress....should have been a weekend type project but I'm learning so it's slow. My shop is also a big mess and I have to correct that as it's not safe enough....

Anyway, here is where I'm at now, it's almost done. There are a few nicks and unscheduled cuts in the project that I have to try to repair. Slipped a little while routing (actually using a new tool that I didn't really understand, kinda like a router but holds like a scroll saw).

Anyway, the pics......  

I've shown under the lid, before and after routing (this is where I messed up with the new tool)

The inside lifter is shown and how it works....that was a success considering it was an invention from my brain somehow....

You can see the lazy susan attachment....worked well.

You can also see how the device is finished....there will be a bit more of that after I've done some repairs on it.

I used 6 coats of honey-coloured polyeurethane miniwax....seemed to work well. I sanded after every second coat down to 400 grit.

Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics and the final pics will be here come next week if all goes well.

Thanks for looking......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You don't need me to tell you how nice it's turned out, but as usual I have a question, why o' why did you complicate things by fitting the triangular strips in the corners, there-by making the lid a problem to make. If it was as a means of holding the sides together, I would have used biscuits, they aren't any more difficult to cut at 45deg than at 90deg.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

I guess it's as I said, I'm just learning and making the lid that way at the time seemed like a good idea. You're right, the lid is somewhat complicated but I learned a lot from doing it this way. I also learned that my foresight isn't quite as good as my hindsight. Another thing is for me, doing biscuits is as hard for me as the way I did it. I've never done biscuits, nor do I have a biscuit maker (is that what the thing that makes the holes is called?), but I'm sure I'll try to do use that method sometime in the future. The way I did it just made sense to me at the time. Thanks for pointing that out to me....it's something I would like to try. Can you give me a method for doing that without using a biscuit maker?

As for the box turning out nice, it has many flaws though it looks ok and that's also a source of learning. The main reason I've put the pictures up is for exactly the kind of comments you've given me so I can learn. I'm sure I've done many things wrong when making this device and can learn from suggestions from those like yourself who have been doing this for a long time.

Thanks Harry,

KarateEd......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a lot on at the moment but in the next week or so I will take and post a few shots of joining two pieces of wood at 45deg with biscuits. Jointers can be had down-under as cheap as $60.00 so I would expect them to be cheaper than that in the US, and they really are a useful tool for quick simple joints where NO measuring is required, just freehand pencilled lines, unlike dowels, biscuits are very forgiving. You appear to be getting the same sort of enjoyment from you're hobby as I do.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

That's awesome. I'm actually in Canada and right now the Canadian dollar is about equal to the US dollar so if a biscuit jointer is around that kind of cost, I'll have to invest in one. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do this....and yes, I do enjoy this hobby very much and get excited when something works out well.....My hope is also that others will be able to learn something from these posts....

I'm looking forward to your posts Harry,

Thanks,

KarateEd......


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Karateed

If you are close to a Princess Auto store, they currently have on sale a Power Fist (Princess Auto brand item#8149866) biscuit jointer for $38.88 CAD   including 10 ea #0, #10, & #20 biscuits and accessories. Item weight is 8.4 lbs.

Sale started Tuesday and will probably run until boxing day!


You can also order by phone or off their website if you don't have access to a store near you. Their Winnipeg mail order centre can be reached at 1-800-665-8685 or on their website www.princessauto.com Shipping charges are $4.00 plus $0.40 per pound.

If only for the occassional use, this jointer should work fine for you.

Hope this helps. 

Sorry Bj, Princess Auto is not south of the 49th, but you may try to get it off their website. LOL


  Ric


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At that price Ric. there really is no reason why any woodworker should be without one, I assume that Ed. will be ordering one and so I better speed-up a demo.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Ric....I will check it out. I don't know of a Princess auto store anywhere near here but I am happy to order off the web. Thanks for the info.

Yup, I'll be getting one of the beasties Harry.

Thanks both of you for the info/help.

KarateEd......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, bit the small bullet and it's on order, should have it in a couple days....then we'll need your tutorial Harry....nothing like a little pressure huh?

Thanks guys for your help.....

KarateEd......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, installing biscuits is fairly simple. You make a mark where you want to place the biscuit on both pieces. One will be a simple plunge of the cutter, the other will require that you reset your fence to 45º. The biggest mistake people make is over tightening their clamps. You want enough pressure to hold the wood together but not so much as to squeeze out all the glue.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Demo. as promised*

Well Karateed, I thought that I'd better keep my promise before you're jointer arrives. I didn't find it necessary to clamp the panels whilst cutting, like in most things, experience is a great teacher. I'll attach the shots in two posts in an effort to keep them in order.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Continued*

Isn't this just easiest way to join two pieces?


PLEASE NOTE ERROR...........THE BISCUITS USED WERE THE SMALLEST

WHICH IS #0, not #20 as stated on the shot


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks very much Harry. You're right, that looks very easy. The jointer (is it jointer or joiner - I've seen it both ways) will be here today or monday I expect. However, I'll probably have to thaw it out, it's coming from Winnipeg.

I know you're very busy these days Harry so thanks again, this is a very good demo on how to join a miter with the biscuit jointer.

KarateEd....or if you perfer.....just plain Ed........


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

OK Folks,

It's finally done, I'm relatively pleased with the results, it's functional so I can't ask for more.

You'll see pictures that show 1/2 the card holder at a time with and then without cards on it. After that, you'll see a couple of pictures that show the cards in the bottom of the center of the holder and one that shows the cards being raised up.

This is the last installment of pictures for this project. Now I need to make 4 or 5 more for my wife. She says now that I know how, it should be easy......ah well....there you go.....

For those that had trouble visualizing what I was trying to accomplish, I hope these pictures clear everything up.

Thanks again for looking.

KarateEd.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Very NICE job,, I didn't get it but now I do,thanks for the snapshots..

LOOKS good 


=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ed,
Very nicely done!! :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok ED, why didn't you just tell us it was a "card holder." Very nice looking and SWMBO is right, you should be able to knock them out, no problem.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind comments....

Yes, I should be able to knock them out once I do a little work on my router table. I'm putting in a new plate...one I can see through. We're doing a renovation at work so I became the owner of some plexiglass (at least that's what I think it is). It melts a bit on the saw blade but I've got it cut, have to adjust my routing in my table and then I'll have a new setup. It'll be nice to see my router under the table.

BTW, found out that bee's wax works very well to make my fence slide smoother. How come noone told me that?....doh....guess I forgot to ask....

Anyway, you guys are the best...very encouraging and I'm truly thankful for that. It is my wish that you all have the very best of holidays.

KarateEd.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I miss the word DISPLAY some where in the name 

Like in a drug store display card holder..


=========


Dr.Zook said:


> Ok ED, why didn't you just tell us it was a "card holder." Very nice looking and SWMBO is right, you should be able to knock them out, no problem.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that did turn out nice Ed. but with the biscuit JOINTER, there is no reason why you couldn't turn out several in just ONE day, other than putting on the finish. Now don't argue with me or I'll make half a dozen to prove it! Have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I did warn you BJ that I wasn't necessarily the best at describing what it is I'm trying to accomplish, so you'll have to forgive that my description is a bit misleading.

Hey Harry, when you've got them done, I'll give you my shipping address.... :sold:   

KarateEd......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

karateed said:


> Hey Harry, when you've got them done, I'll give you my shipping address.... :sold:
> 
> KarateEd......


ROFLOL!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

It's not you it's me I'm a bit SLOW on the uptake  LOL LOL to show what I mean I tough it was a game ,you would pitch the cards in the top and hope for the best,,, LOL LOL or some one pull them out and read them you LOL LOL see what I mean ,bit slow but this could be why..see below..

=================







karateed said:


> Well I did warn you BJ that I wasn't necessarily the best at describing what it is I'm trying to accomplish, so you'll have to forgive that my description is a bit misleading.
> 
> Hey Harry, when you've got them done, I'll give you my shipping address.... :sold:
> 
> KarateEd......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey BJ,

I don't think that's your problem alone....I've been accused many times of having that particular issue....so I think maybe I'm suffering from the same dis-ease.....

Hey Hamlin,

Ya gott get off the floor, it's got chips on it......

KarateEd.......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

karateed said:


> Hey Hamlin,
> 
> Ya gott get off the floor, it's got chips on it......
> 
> KarateEd.......


Well, when I get up off the floor, the chips will be on me, that way it will look like I did sumptin.      :sold: 

Cheers.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I know where you're at there Hamlin. But you know what? Considering how everyone's lives are so busy these days, the fact that we manage to get anything fun done is a miracle. I know sometimes it feels like we should probably roll on the floor just to appear to have done something but in your case, you've done tons.....

Thanks for all the comments....this is an awesome forum.

BTW, I'm now renovating my router table. Just put in the new plastic (plexiglass?) plate. I'll post picture later today perhaps...

KarateEd......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Will be looking for it ED.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Posted pics under 'Making a router table' which was an old post showing how the table used to look.

KarateEd......


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. That was what I needed. I must admit, I have been lost from the beginning.

Nice job,
Doug


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*#2 & #3 finished*

Hi Folks,

Well, finally finished the 2nd and 3rd of the card holders for my wife. Seems she wants a whole bunch more....and that's exasperated by the fact she won't let the first one go....some kinda sentimental thing....got to admit, I feel it too.....first box built and all.

Anyway, these are larger than the first one and have different routing in them. They will be going to a couple of different stores in BC as she's starting to actually get some good sales going.

The next ones I build will have the new router make marks on them. I put it in the plexiglass plate today.

Well, thanks for looking,

Ed......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks good Ed.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Ken,

TLOML seems to like them too......

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed, if TLOYL is satisfied, what else counts? Nice job by the way.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

These are the latest 2 card holders for my wife....just finished them....

Thanks for looking,

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

They look like they took you far less time than the early ones, how about showing us how these ones were made so that we can judge your progress Ed., I'm sure that things were done differently!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, actually Harry, they took longer just cause I couldn't get out to the shop much at the time. The process really wasn't much different.

I did have some trouble with the design, didn't recognize some potential problem early enough, the wood itself really wasn't very good and in spite of all that they came out ok.

Real time working on them was probably faster, but it took me a while to be happy with them. There are many mistakes so I will reassess my patience level and do a much better job on the next 2.

I will also prepare the wood better (jointer will help with that) and for you Harry, I will do another photo shoot just to show that I can.

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice work Ed, I'm sure your wife loves them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"and for you Harry, I will do another photo shoot just to show that I can."

I know that you can Ed.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> Very nice work Ed, I'm sure your wife loves them.


Thanks Rolf,

Yes, she does like them and she wants me to keep making them....well, it's good practise and I may have to do a video shoot just for kicks...we'll see about that one....

But thanks again,

Ed......


----------

